# Declare Experience not in ACS Skill Assessment Result



## panemane (Oct 4, 2017)

Hi,

I've been working in Melbourne since December 2016. Before that I worked outside Australia. When I applied for ACS skill assessment in October 2017, I didn't include my current job because I thought it won't give me added value as I have less than 1 year only in Australia. Then I got a positive result as a software engineer from ACS.

Now, I just had time to apply for the visa and as for today, I've had more than 1 year experience working in Australia (December 2016 - March 2016).

My question is, when I want to declare total points that I have, can declare that I have 5 points from working in Australia more than 1 year even though it's not listed in the skill assessment result from ACS that I applied last October 2017? Or I can't declare that as I can only declare experience that are written on the ACS skill assessment result letter and I need to re-do the skill assessment in order to include this 5 point?

Thanks for your help


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

panemane said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been working in Melbourne since December 2016. Before that I worked outside Australia. When I applied for ACS skill assessment in October 2017, I didn't include my current job because I thought it won't give me added value as I have less than 1 year only in Australia. Then I got a positive result as a software engineer from ACS.
> 
> ...


Give the complete table of what you declared and what you did not to ACS with dates and location 

Also ACS has allowed you to claim points after which month


Cheers


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Give the complete table of what you declared and what you did not to ACS with dates and location
> 
> Also ACS has allowed you to claim points after which month
> 
> ...


Careful. This reads that he/she should enter unassessed experience in the EOI to claim points. I don't think that's what you meant.

To OP. I think you will need any experience for which you wish to claim points assessed by ACS.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

FFacs said:


> Careful. This reads that he/she should enter unassessed experience in the EOI to claim points. I don't think that's what you meant.
> 
> To OP. I think you will need any experience for which you wish to claim points assessed by ACS.


I am asking him to post these details on The thread , not in the EOI

Cheers


----------



## panemane (Oct 4, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Give the complete table of what you declared and what you did not to ACS with dates and location
> 
> Also ACS has allowed you to claim points after which month
> 
> ...


Hi thanks for responding.

Here is the details:

Work experience declared in ACS: 6/13 - 11/16 (3 years and 5 months) -> Outside Australia.

ACS said:
After May 2015 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to Software Engineer.

Work experience not declared in ACS: 12/16 - Current (1 year and 3 months) -> In Australia.

The question is, can I include my australian experience (1 year and 3 months) and declare extra 5 points because of this even though I don't include that when I did my skill assessment back in October 2017?


----------



## panemane (Oct 4, 2017)

FFacs said:


> Careful. This reads that he/she should enter unassessed experience in the EOI to claim points. I don't think that's what you meant.
> 
> To OP. I think you will need any experience for which you wish to claim points assessed by ACS.


Thanks for the feedback.

Does it mean I can't include my 1 year and 3 months experience in Australia in EOI as it has not been assessed by ACS? So I need to do another skill assessment in order to include that?

Because I am referring at this page homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/skilled/skilled-employment.aspx and it says in point 2,



> either the authority undertaking your skills assessment states in the assessment that your employment is skilled (in your EOI, use the date stated in your assessment as your employment commencement date) *or*
> your employment experience meets the standards for skilled employment set by your assessing authority on their website.


Does that mean that if it's not assessed but it meets the standard as what's in the acs website, I still can declare that?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

panemane said:


> Hi thanks for responding.
> 
> Here is the details:
> 
> ...


Had you declared even 1 month of the Australian experience in ACS, there was an outside chance that you could have claimed the entire experience without reassessment 

But as you have not done that, now you have no option but to get yourself reassessed, if you want to claim the 5 points

Cheers


----------



## sahi88 (Jan 2, 2020)

Hi ALL,

My question is also similar to the above one.

As I do have ACS letter, but from past 2 months I have joined a new IT firm.

Can I upload the current company name in EOI?

Looking forward to hearing from you guys.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sahi88 said:


> Hi ALL,
> 
> My question is also similar to the above one.
> 
> ...


It’s a risk that you can decide to take or not
If you are confident that you can convince the CO that the experience fully matches the Anzsco code, then you can claim the points without getting reassessed 
But most applicants don’t have that confidence or risk taking capacity so they get reassessed 
Cheers


----------



## sahi88 (Jan 2, 2020)

Thanks NB for your reply.


----------



## Canada_geese (Mar 28, 2019)

If you are confident your work experience is closely related to your occupation and you have all supporting documents, you don't have to get assessed again.


----------



## Isaac.caa (Nov 22, 2019)

My friend got invited for 190NSW and was asked to resubmit his skill assessment letter with his work experience assessed - just the PY completion would not suffice unless you don’t claim for those work experience. I think NSW is tightening their criteria and therefore needing more evidence to support skilled employment.


----------



## sahi88 (Jan 2, 2020)

Isaac.caa said:


> My friend got invited for 190NSW and was asked to resubmit his skill assessment letter with his work experience assessed - just the PY completion would not suffice unless you don’t claim for those work experience. I think NSW is tightening their criteria and therefore needing more evidence to support skilled employment.


definitely , you can not consider or assess your work experience on the behalf of Professional year.


----------



## rinzler (Jan 3, 2020)

Isaac.caa said:


> My friend got invited for 190NSW and was asked to resubmit his skill assessment letter with his work experience assessed - just the PY completion would not suffice unless you don’t claim for those work experience. I think NSW is tightening their criteria and therefore needing more evidence to support skilled employment.


Could you please share under which ANZSCO your friend got an invite ?


----------



## sahi88 (Jan 2, 2020)

Hi All,

I have 2 query related to work experience:

1. On filling 190 visa nomintion, it ask for 'Amount of post qualification work experience in nominated occupation':
Do we have to add all experience which is after qualification or only those experience for which we are claiming points?

2. I assessed my work experience from ACS and they said after 9 Dec 2013 is considered skilled.
I worked in the same company from 2 Jan 2013 to 2 Jan 2016.
So while lodging EOI, shall i select 'Yes' for the whole experience?
or 
should I create two employment rows in which I will select 'No' for nominated occupation from 1 Jan 2013 to 9 Dec 2013..
and 
in 2nd employment row I will select 'Yes' and employment duration can be from 9 Dec 2013 to 2 Jan 2016?

Looking forward to hear from you guys.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sahi88 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have 2 query related to work experience:
> 
> ...


1. Only the period you are claiming points for
2. Split the employment in 2 parts
You cannot claim points for the whole experience 
Cheers


----------



## sahi88 (Jan 2, 2020)

NB said:


> 1. Only the period you are claiming points for
> 2. Split the employment in 2 parts
> You cannot claim points for the whole experience
> Cheers


Thanks NB.. Much appreciated for your quick response. I was also thinking the same.

I have one more doubt:

As I worked in different 3-4 companies where my work experience were relevant to nominated occupation, but I did not assess it from ACS and not claiming points for those work experience.
So should I mention those work experience in EOI?? because I have to mention those experience in Resume and Form 80.

As I was reading few forums and found that some times while lodging 189 visa, system do ask documents for non-claiming work experience.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sahi88 said:


> Thanks NB.. Much appreciated for your quick response. I was also thinking the same.
> 
> I have one more doubt:
> 
> ...


You don’t have to submit any documents for any experience that you have marked as non relevant 
I would have mentioned those employments in the EOI also as it shows continuity 
Just make sure that you mark them as NON relevant 
Cheers


----------



## sahi88 (Jan 2, 2020)

NB said:


> 1. Only the period you are claiming points for
> 2. Split the employment in 2 parts
> You cannot claim points for the whole experience
> Cheers


Hi Nb,

I can split the employment into 2 parts but its an overseas experience, even if I will select 'Yes' for the whole experience, I won't be able to claim work experience points for my overseas exp.

So do you recommend if I won't split employment and select the whole experience into 'Yes'.

Looking forward to hear from you.

Thanks for your advice.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sahi88 said:


> Hi Nb,
> 
> I can split the employment into 2 parts but its an overseas experience, even if I will select 'Yes' for the whole experience, I won't be able to claim work experience points for my overseas exp.
> 
> ...


I am telling you to split into 2 parts and yet you are asking if you can show the entire experience as YES
I can’t stop you from what you want to do
It’s your application and fees at stake 
Cheers


----------



## Isaac.caa (Nov 22, 2019)

Isaac.caa said:


> My friend got invited for 190NSW and was asked to resubmit his skill assessment letter with his work experience assessed - just the PY completion would not suffice unless you don’t claim for those work experience. I think NSW is tightening their criteria and therefore needing more evidence to support skilled employment.





rinzler said:


> Could you please share under which ANZSCO your friend got an invite ?


261314 software tester


----------

